# Respirator Suggestions



## clewless (Dec 22, 2006)

Folks,

I checked the files but couldn't find anything.

What suggestions do you have for the proper type to wear when spraying lacquer?

Thanks, and Merry Christmas/Happy New Year


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 23, 2006)

You want a cartridge type with carbon filters.  I personally use a 3M mask with a full face sheild.  Just remember just cause you have the mask to protect your lungs doesnt mean you are protected as the chemicals will be absored in through your eyes.  Thats why I use a full face but they do cost a lot more.


----------



## clewless (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks,

Is this the type you're talking about, used with the carbon filter? 
3Mâ„¢ 6000 Series Full Face Respirator - Large 
http://www.jon-doninc.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=15009


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

Put a DC boot behind the lathe and there is no need for a respirator.


----------



## clewless (Dec 23, 2006)

But I'm spraying things off the lathe........[][]


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes that is the one I have.  Just select the cartridges accourding to what you are spraying and dont forget the prefilters for te cartridges also.


----------



## darbytee (Dec 23, 2006)

I wear an MSA half-mask respirator whenever I cast resin or work with spray finishes. It works really well. I picked it up at WC.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=3705


----------



## johneaton (Dec 23, 2006)

I started out using a respirator, and I still have it; but now I put a heavy duty shop fan beside me and get a strong wind blowing across my work area.  I smell nothing and get no dust.  John Eaton


----------



## mewell (Dec 24, 2006)

I like 3M's 7500 series. The fact that there are 3 sizes was a real plus too (one for me, one for my wife). The silicone is real comfy and doesn't cause a skin reaction like I was getting from another type.

http://www.hardwareworld.com/R7512es-Med-Mask-Respirator-pN7NUTC.aspx

Mark


----------



## wade (Dec 26, 2006)

Check out the Trend Airshield.  It's a nice alternative to the ones where you have to wear a huge pack on your belt.  The Trend is nice and lightweight and everything is built in.

Wade


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Put a DC boot behind the lathe and there is no need for a respirator.



I have never used lacquer, but I really want to give it a go. It actually seems like it might me a perfect finish for a pen.  You got some great answers here, but there are other questions.  Eagle seems to have a great idea, but I always thought that the mist might hit a spark in the vac and blow my shop and house up with me in it. As far as the repirators go, thats fine for the finisher, but what about the rest of the shop and house? I have a gas fired heater and water tank? Would that cause a problem?  &lt;kaboom&gt; The fan solution has the same possible problems, it pushes the funes away from the finisher, but where do the fumes and dust go?  I realize that spraying a pen uses very little finish, but I have sprayed other small projects and it stinks up the house to high heaven.
Am I being over cautious?  If I am stepping on Clewless's post a little, I didnt mean it, I just wanted to voice some concerns.


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 27, 2006)

Gary,

I personally dont recommend the dust collector method but some migh do it.  I actually built a small spray booth in my barn.  Its big enough for a small car acually but your motors and light fixtures need to be explosion proof when they will be exposed to the fumes from painting.  I used to use the garage but I made panels to hold the blowers so I could get a draft going through to remove the over spray.


----------

